# FIRST ANTELOPE HUNT



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I am about to go on my first archery antelope hunt in Buffalo, Wyoming. I am pretty nervous as I have only shot a few does (deer) with my bow, and wanted some advise from some of you seasoned archers. Any and all advise would be appreciated. by the way it is a buck permit. I will be hunting water holes, decoys, and spot and stalk. I am am good out to 40 yds and all right out to 50, and so-so to 60. Thanks.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

don't underestimate how well they can see, how fast they are, and how small they are as well. better yet relax and enjoy yourself it should be a hoot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Antelope blinds can be excruciatingly boring. 

Get a book, knit, tie flies, or something.


Good luck.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

If you are sitting a blind, make it as dark as possible inside. they can't seem to see you when it is dark in the blind. Take a good book and enjoy the hunt! Antelope are a lot of fun to bowhunt! Good luck to you!

Chad


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

There a blast. I all was hunt them by spot and stake them. keeps you busy and it fun.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> There a blast. I all was hunt them by spot and stake them. keeps you busy and it fun.


Just curious how you stake an animal? Do you put a stake in the ground and tie them to it? :lol: I think you mean spot and stalk.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

MudInBlood said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > There a blast. I all was hunt them by spot and stake them. keeps you busy and it fun.
> ...


Yep I have three of them staked up right now what waiting for us next year.   and im feeding them so they get big and fat for us. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Yes that what I meant to say my bad. spot and stalk it a blast.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for the advise. I'll post pictures when I get back. I leave tomorrow. I'll be back on monday the 29th of sept.


----------

